# [XFS]Corrupcion en el sistema de archivos

## k4in

Creo que soy la persona mas maldita del mundo pero me paso lo peor que le puede pasar a cualquiera, tengo 3 discos duros 2 de 1tb y uno de 512gb en un volumen logico montado en mi home, mi sistema de archivos es xfs, ayer en la noche tuve un corte de la corriente, cosa que ya habia soportado sin problemas mi pc, pero cuando la reinicie no se pudo montar la particion, entonces corri un xfs_check y luego un xfs_repair, y parecio haber funcionado, entonces entre a mi kde, y parecia estar todo bien, pero se atoro, como soy bastante impaciente  y crei haber reparado la particion la reinicie a la mala, y esta vez se monto y todo parecia estar bien, pero cuando entre a mi session en kde me decia algo como /home/k4in/.kde4.2 exist but is not a directory entonces en consola corri de nuevo xfs_repair y me marco este error

```
fatal error -- can't read btree block 1/226031
```

y ya no pude hacer nada, entonces puedo montar la particion y ver todos mis archivos que en total serian unos 800gb, solamente cuando quiero operar en ese directorio /home/k4in/.kde4.2 y otros ocultos me marca error de Entrada / Salida y ya no puedo hacer nada mas que desmontar y montar de nuevo para ver el arbol de directorios, tambien otras veces que e corrido xfs_repair me marca

```
Superblock read failed, offset 1000198897664 size 2080 ag 2, rval -1

fatal error -- Error de entrada/salida

```

entonces quiero saber si tengo salvacion o tendre que respaldar todo e iniciar de cero, y si ese es el caso estaba pensando en migrar a ext4 pero no se que tan robusto sea, o segun su experiencia si es recomendable y cuales son las pricipales mejoras sobre ext3, dado que es el proximo sistema de archivos estandar de linux quiero poner un sistema de archivos bien mantenido, robusto y duradero

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Creo que deberías repararlo desde un liveCD verificar que puedes montar la partición y ver que todo quede bien, quizás borrar .kde4.2 (eso si, a configurar de nuevo). Si pierdes algún dato, te ha caído de perlas la pregunta que acaba de hacer Inodoro_Pereyra sobre software de recuperación de datos. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-754121.html

Yo también uso XFS para mi home, porque sigue siendo el más rápido manejando archivos pequeños (eso es lo que manejo en su mayoría). Pero acabando de escribir esto voy a migrar mi partición raíz a ext4 y te aviso que pasa.

Según el benchmark de Phoronix sobre ext4 y la evaluación de mis necesidades yo en home me quedo con xfs pero en raíz paso a ext4 (por eso la última vez que me instalé Gentoo puse ext3 en lugar de xfs). Te recomiendo que leas un poco sobre ext4 en internet y decidas si te conviene el cambio, algunos dicen que si, otros que no, otros que da problemas, yo estoy por probarlo.

----------

## k4in

pues en mi gentoo lo puedo montar y desmontar bien, y tambien cree unos directorios de prueba y los borre y tambien los liste con ls, todo correcto, pero cuando trato de eliminar .kde4.2 marca error de entrada/salida y no puedo hacer nada.

por cierto que no XFS es mejor para archivos grandes, en vez de pequeños??

----------

## pelelademadera

eso es lo que tengo entendido yo.

reiserfs para chicos.

xfs para archivos grandes

jfs es un intermedio

con respecto a ext4 he leido muchos problemas de perdidas de datos... yo no probaria.ç

en mi sistema uso todo reiserfs salvo el boot que es ext3 por costumbre.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *k4in wrote:*   

> por cierto que no XFS es mejor para archivos grandes, en vez de pequeños??

 

Pues hace años cuando leía Debian-Administrator y elegí que sistema de archivos elegir, no era así, para archivos grandes recuerdo que Raiser era más efectivo y rápido. Buscaré si aun esta disponible la información de aquel entonces para mostrartela.

Ahora estoy en el LiveCD de Ubuntu, pasando mi partición raíz a EXT4, la partición esta bien pero al iniciar Gentoo dice:

```
mounting /dev/sda2 on /newroot failed: Invalid argument
```

Estoy viendo como lo arreglo, perdón por ensuciar tu post con esto.

Ya probaste rm -rf para borrar el directorio? marca el error de E/S cuando esta borrando un archivo en especial???

----------

## pelelademadera

tenes que montar con parametros creo.

fijate el parametro large files o huge files.

al momento de crear una ext4 tenes que editar en /etc creo que el fichero es mkfs.conf o algo asi

y ehi estan los parametros x defecto de cada sistema de archivos. entonces, o le pasas como argumento que desabilitas large files o tenes que borrarlo de esa lista. entonces ahi vas a poder montarla sin problemas

----------

## Txema

Puede que el reincio a la mala haya dañado el hardware, yo haría un escaneo del dico duro con algún programa de reparación (yo uso el Hdd regenerator) que repare sectores dañados.

En cuanto a los sistemas de archivos un par de apuntes, cuando se refieren a archivos grandes, quieren decir grandes, de decenas, cientos de gigas o incluso más y en cuanto al sistema JFS, para mi es un muy buen sistema, mucho mejor que reiserfs y XFS, sobre todo en operaciones de borrado, pero es más frágil, tiende a volverse bastante inestable con apagones repentinos. Actualmente tengo ext4, con el que no he tenido ni un solo problema y va realmente bien con las opciones por defecto, ya veremos si encuentro algo para aumentar el rendimiento.

Saludos.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> tenes que montar con parametros creo.
> 
> fijate el parametro large files o huge files.
> 
> al momento de crear una ext4 tenes que editar en /etc creo que el fichero es mkfs.conf o algo asi
> ...

 

Lo revisaré, no sabía eso.

En cuanto a lo de los sistemas de archivos, ya no encontre el artículo para usuarios de escritorio pero si uno para servers que igual no nos sirve mucho pero no dice que onda. http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/388

Una parte que refiere a XFS dice:

 *Quote:*   

> # It is the quickest FS for operations on large files (>500MB)
> 
> This FS gets a good second place for operations on a large number of small to moderate-size files and directories 

 

Así que relativamente todos tenemos razón.

----------

## ekz

XFS es un sistema de ficheros diseñado para servidores, los que nunca sufrirán un corte de corriente, ya que se encuentran conectados a UPSs. No es recomendable utilizarlo en un desktop, y menos en una partición con datos importantes como /home, ya que con un corte de luz, o un reinicio "a la mala" es fácil que los datos se borren/corrompan. Yo lo uso en mi árbol de portage (/usr/portage) y en /var/tmp/portage (donde se compilan los paquetes), ambos directorios que son fácilmente recuperables.

¡Saludos!

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *ekz wrote:*   

> XFS es un sistema de ficheros diseñado para servidores, los que nunca sufrirán un corte de corriente, ya que se encuentran conectados a UPSs. No es recomendable utilizarlo en un desktop, y menos en una partición con datos importantes como /home, ya que con un corte de luz, o un reinicio "a la mala" es fácil que los datos se borren/corrompan. Yo lo uso en mi árbol de portage (/usr/portage) y en /var/tmp/portage (donde se compilan los paquetes), ambos directorios que son fácilmente recuperables.

 

Con razón nunca me ha fallado, yo solo tengo laptop  :Razz:  Por cierto, fallé usando EXT4 el error es el siguiente:

```
mount: mounting /dev/sda2 on /newroot failed: Invalid argument

!! Could not mount specified ROOT, try again

!! Could not find the root block device in 
```

Ahora he hecho un respaldo de mi partición, voy a formatearla y espero que quede todo listo y sin problemas.

----------

## k4in

pues ya trone mi sistema de archivos y puse ext4, hasta ahora estoy volviendo a copiar los 930gb que tengo y no me a dado ningun problemas en la creacion del fs o el montado, y esta copiando todo bien a una velocidad buena, estoy usando el kernel 2.6.29-gentoo-r1 de gentoo sources, todo parece estar correcto, ya veremos que pasa

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *k4in wrote:*   

> pues ya trone mi sistema de archivos y puse ext4, hasta ahora estoy volviendo a copiar los 930gb que tengo y no me a dado ningun problemas en la creacion del fs o el montado, y esta copiando todo bien a una velocidad buena, estoy usando el kernel 2.6.29-gentoo-r1 de gentoo sources, todo parece estar correcto, ya veremos que pasa

 

Según entiendo es solo tu partición home verdad? porque yo he convertido mi partición var con exito, pero la raíz no funcionó por lo que menciono arriba, te recomiendo no cambiar la raíz. Ahora me he quedado con /boot como ext2 y las demás sigo con XFS.

----------

